# Its Saturday again



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

My day to clean. I really want to get thru the whole house today. Me and my sister both use cleaning methods. Some we have heard of and some we make up. Today Im using the 10 minutes in every room method. (Im taking a break right now)
I set a timer for 10 minutes and pick a room and just go till the timer goes off. My rules are that if Im in the midst of something I have to finish it. Like I just got started folding a load of laundry when it went off so I had to finish it.
Then I move to the next room whether its clean or not. 
The dishes count as a room. 
Anyone want to play?

Sumer


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Love to play along. However, I only have dishes and mopping to do! In one roome. Does that count? Everything else is DONE! I am so happy! It's nice out today, if still wet from the rain yesterday. I'm gonna take my Panda for a walk.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Ninn that is what Im trying to work twards - being able to go out and play. Its supposta be getting nice here today. The sun is out now so it might happen.
So far this morning I did 10 minutes in 5 rooms (counting dishes) . I keep getting stuck finishing up what I was doing when the timer goes off, but that keeps me cleaning that way. Its looking way nicer here already. One more room and I can start it all over again because 10 minutes is just not enough.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Wow I broke my timer. I have another one on the computer but its not very loud. 
The load of laundry my son put in the dryer last night isnt dry so that sets back laundry. He cought a pair of pants on the hook that keep the door closed but it still shut. Having it hooked wound up everything in there into a tight hard to untangle roll. That must have bounced around for a while untill it bumped the door open shutting off the dryer. Never had that happen before.
But hey I can walk in there again without tripping on stuff.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

YAY! Don't push to hard to get it all done in one day, Sumer. It didn't all get there in one day, after all. I finally got my laundry room re-organized and got all the shelves and such up. Now I've decided that I need at least 2 more shelves in there-I have a window that gets alot of light and I could start seedlings in there. With the dryer on in the evenings, it's warm in there. 

I still have walls to scrub, in preparation for painting, but they are for next week. It makes no sense to do it when the dog is still wet and muddy and shaking off mud on to them!....LOL. 

I've done that with the laundry a few times, usually in the washer, with a bathrobe belt or an unfastened bra. Takes forever to get it untangled, then it all had to be washed again, just to be sure it was clean. 


I think it's the Walter Drake catalog that has a timer on a lanyard, so you can wear it like a necklace while you clean. It costs about 9 dollars. I burned one out last year and need to buy another. It's great for timing baked goods when outdoors, too! No more burned lasagna!


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Lunch break! That timer sounds like a good one, one to wear would be nice.
Im slowing down now. Just going from room to room getting things I missed. Its nice enought now that I have 2 windows open a bit. My cat is going nuts! She hears the birds she used to eat before I got her and made her an indoor cat... no mud that way 
My sister might be visiting later today. I have to 2 year old tonado proof the place. 
Gotta vacuume yet and mabye dust. No scrubbing for me today this is enough.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

I love the 10 minute method! Always suprise myself with how much I can get done.


----------

